# SPL meter frequency range question



## Guest (Mar 22, 2008)

I am planning to get a SPL meter to do some measurements for BFD

The Galaxy CM-140 gives the range as 31.5Hz to 8000Hz and it is $129

The radio shack digital SPL meter is some $50 but it does not
say the frequency range.

I was wondering if the radio shack meter is good enough
or if I should spend $129 (parts express) and get the CM-140

Thanks


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Our experience is that the RS meter is suitable for subwoofer measurements, but not full range.

The CM-140 is suitable for full range measurements. We found good consistency between CM-140 meters and so believe that our calibration file (on the download site) is fairly accurate to use.

brucek


----------



## adrian_veerapas (Oct 8, 2008)

So does this mean the radio shack will accurately measure to 20hz taking into consideration the correction values supplied on this site in the d/l area.

I understand this is just a estimate


----------



## brucek (Apr 11, 2006)

Yes........


----------

